# Kick the Chair



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

So, if you're one of those hopeless Megadeth fans (like me) you want to download the new Megadeth song, fresh off the new album! Dave Mustaine has an album's worth of songs left over from previous recording sessions that he's throwing together to comprise the new (and last) Megadeth album.

This song's called 'Kick the Chair' and it's very reminiscent of 'Take No Prisoners' from the 'Rust In Peace' album.

Download the song here.

And if you want the lyrics, they're here.

Enjoy!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

MEGADETH HAS A NEW ALBUM?!?!?  You know I'm a big fan of Mustaine and company. My copy of the DVD _Rude Awakening_ should be here pretty soon, and impatiently await it's arrival. I must look into this piece of news POST-HASTE!!! 

"Kick the Chair," sounded like a classic *Megadeth* song to me. I dug on it as I posted this! Cool ****e!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't get it.

Edit: Fail


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You were only eight when the thread was originally posted. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah that was a fail. I was looking at all the old posts on one tab, and on the vampire dried blood thing on another. I thought I posted this one there. :blush:


----------

